# lemongrass oil application



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I see lots of references to lemongrass oil used as a scent to attract swarms to a swarm trap.

I now have some. but it occurs to me, i have no idea how to use it.

does one drip a few drops on the comb? 

make a vial of it with a plastic pipet? (see website instructions)

?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Put a few (between 1 and 4) drops anywhere inside you like. I like the top bars as they are wood and absorb the oil. Since I have trouble getting a decent eye dropper, I often just dip a Q-tip in the LGO and drop it into the hive.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Lots of people will put the Q-tip in an open plastic ziplock bag to prevent the oil from drying out as fast



Michael Bush said:


> Put a few (between 1 and 4) drops anywhere inside you like. I like the top bars as they are wood and absorb the oil. Since I have trouble getting a decent eye dropper, I often just dip a Q-tip in the LGO and drop it into the hive.


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

I just put up some traps for the first time a few days ago. i dipped a q-tip in the LGO and put into a small plastic bag with a small hole in it. i also rubbed some on the entrance hole of the box. i am told that our main swarm season here in Jamaica starts in May, i guess only time will tell how it works out.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

yesterday I noticed bees investigating a couple of the traps. so thats 4 days. i dont know if they were scouting them before this since they mostly in the bush.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I am by no means an expert at trapping, but I also like to do things different than everyone everyone else! 

I take a straw and cut it into 2" pieces and then I take a cotton ball and roll it between my hands to get it thin enough to fit into the end of the piece of straw. I put it about half way into the straw and then put a couple drops onto the cotton hanging out, then I push it all the way through and put a couple drops on each exposed end of the cotton and then just put it in the back of the box on the bottom board. 

Then I put a drop or two on the entrance and go fishing!!.................Jason


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

so Jason, how long have you been using this technique and what kind of success rate are you having? sounds interesting


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Cheech said:


> so Jason, how long have you been using this technique and what kind of success rate are you having? sounds interesting


Cheech,

This is my first year setting out swarm traps, so if the method im using works, i'll let everyone know! Its more of a tinkering/experiment thing, but yesterday when I took the straw out to put a swarm in, it still had plenty of smell to it!


----------



## Cheech (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys,
just an update on my traps. just checked one location that has 3 traps and now 1 has a swarm in it. thats 7 days for my first swarm caught.
i do have 2 other sites, one has 3 traps and another with 5 traps. I have not checked those locations as yet so maybe this weekend.


----------

